
What Is A Trust Seal Actually Worth? - jaybol
http://blog.zonealarm.com/2011/01/what-is-a-trust-seal-actually-worth.html
======
FirstHopSystems
I'm working on a start-up related to this. Are there any good ways on Hacker
News to announce you are looking for a 3rd person to join the founding team?
I'm pretty sure in this little thread is not the best place to ask......

